

Design for Readability First - raphar
http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/06/design-for-readability-first/

======
Qz
The article is dead on. Lots of people start looking at the internet as a
money machine and forget what the internet is actually for

P.S. - the article links to The Guardian's Open Content platform, which
strikes me as the coolest thing from 'old media' ever. The NYT is throwing a
hissy fit over headlines in some iPad reader, while The Guardian basically
says, 'go ahead, make a better website with our content'. Which of course
frees them to do exactly what they probably do best: journalism.

------
what
That site isn't exactly readable either. Don't override my preferences for
font family and size. Yeah, your tiny font is hard to read. And get rid of the
distracting animated panel of tweets while you're at it.

~~~
Qz
Nitpicking is nitpicking. Compared to the majority of sites linked to from HN,
that webpage is one of the most readable yet. P.S. - the guy writing the
article isn't the one responsible for the site design.

